# Regional rep for Central Scotland?



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys

Who's the regional rep for Central Scotland?

TTOC site says Trev, but absoluTTe says Lee(Duffy)

Cheers


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's Lee.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheers Mark


----------

